# Allgemeine Sachen über Mainboard



## Tsa (18. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute,
Ich hoffe ich bin hier mit meiner Frage richtig, bin sonst ja nur im Java Forum vertreten  

Also ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich muss für die Schule ein Referrat vorbereiten und suche daher Material über Mainboards! 
Leider werde ich bei Google absolut nicht fündig und ich suche schon wirklich lange. 
Hat vielleicht einer von euch nen "Geheimtip" wo ich mal vorbeischauen könnte, um was über Mainboards zu erfahren? Insbesondere suche ich noch ziemlich viel zur geschichtlichen Seite der Mainboards. Da ist es wirklich schwer ist was drüber zu finden, weil alle sich nur mit den heutigen auseinandersetzen! 
Wäre dankbar für ein paar Links,
mfg,
Jens


----------



## turboprinz (19. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,

schonmal etwas von Wikipedia gehört? www.wikipedia.de und dann einfach die suchen Funktion benutzen. (Suchbegriff:"Mainboard")

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: Goole ist nicht alles.....


----------



## Tsa (19. Oktober 2005)

Ja hab ich, aber da find ich steht nichts intressantes zu der Geschichte des Mainboards.Die Erklärung der Steckplätze usw ist super und wird sich sicherlich ein bisschen was in meinem Referrat wiederfinden, aber daraus lässt sich z.B. nicht die Geschichte oder alte Mainboards ersehen! Oder was für Hardware Entwickler an Herausforderungen bestehen was Mainboards angeht.


----------



## Private Joker (19. Oktober 2005)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

So nen Referat zu Computern und deren Geschichten habe ich noch von vor 3 Jahren! DA habe ich auch so eines gehalten! ROFL! Hab ich sogar noch hier rumliegen^^


----------



## Tsa (20. Oktober 2005)

*gg* Über was mussteste denn halten? 
Falls da intressante Sachen über Mainboards drin stehn: 
Hast du nicht Lust mir die Stellen(oder halt den Teil des Referrats oder so) zu geben?  
mfg,
Jens


----------

